# Dwarf Golden Cockatoo Apistos



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

To my surprise, my Apisto pair had some fry , and I was doing a WCs on my tanks that day until in the evening I noticed little dots following the mom!! I was hoping I didn't suck them up in the WC , so I'm thinking mom and fry hid out in the driftwood cave she made her home in for the WC at the time. A small batch but promising!
Some pics, if mom and her brood, kinda small but they are close to her in some pics, love the parenting of these fish!!

Clem


----------



## steveMc (May 19, 2016)

Nice! That is a great looking fish.


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

steveMc said:


> Nice! That is a great looking fish.


Thanks, the colors are high when the mom is in protecting mode, there was another female in the same tank with her at the time. The other female is in another tank now with a male , round two if all goes well!! I'm glad to have got this pic, because they only color up for mating and for protecting their territories. The male's colors are even more pronounced when the dorsal fin rays up, for that Cockatoo name.

Clem


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Here is the male Apisto..


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

skylane said:


> Here is the male Apisto..


The colors were now starting to come in on this pic, its hard to get pics of these guys, they like to hide alot. This was taken when i first got them , but the male is no longer. I don't know what happened with him but he did spawn and left his mark.

Clem


----------



## steveMc (May 19, 2016)

Males are good looking as well. I'm hoping to get a Cichlid tank going at some point down the road. I've heard Apistos can be a little tricky to keep?


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Spend sometime and research before you purchase any fish or pet!
Make sure your tank is established first with a cycled filter. They are cave dweller's and prefer clean waters, so WCs are a must! If you buy a pair its ok, I recommend that you buy more than on female, like 2or3 female's to one male, and tank size is important too, shallow and long tanks are best, 20 long is good, but I use 10g at the moment, but it works too! I just say go for it mahnn! 
They are not as hard as you think, but you need to read up first, WCs are the main key and not a fast moving flow in the tank.. sponge filters are the best for this. I hope this helps you out, after the female has fry remove the male in case he eats them, but momma is pretty tuff as she is smaller than the male, but packs a punch when it comes to her babies.

Clem


----------



## steveMc (May 19, 2016)

Thanks, that's good info!

I always do a ton of research beforehand. I used to have aquariums for years and years when I was younger. Just this year I started up my 30 gallon again (community tank), so am aware of cycling, water changes, etc..


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Well I should have read your intro dude, your a pro!

Clem


----------



## steveMc (May 19, 2016)

Ummm .. not really ;-)


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

steveMc said:


> Ummm .. not really ;-)


That makes for most of us , including me, lol!!
I can only say, as much as you read it's not the same for the experience, I've been in the hobby for over 30yrs now, on and off in between. There was no forums, only books, and the info was not 100% accurate as specie's have since there was not a lot learned yet or discovered, and not to mention the hybrids to follow. But I believe In sharing knowledge and helping others, is what I hoped to gain on forums. But if you get Apistos, your gonna love em, and like me and most of us , get addicted!!&#128521;

Clem


----------



## fubujubu (Jan 10, 2011)

Love the males when they start showing off. Came across yellows not long ago and started a few breeding projects myself.
Trying yellow males with flash oranges and triple reds. See what they yield.


----------

